# Great Fitter, Great price



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just had a fitting with Rick at Eden Cycles in Castro Valley. He was recommended to me by two people and I was blown away by his knowledge and attention to detail. I was told to expect 2 hours. I left 4 hours after I arrived! The fitting price was $125. 
Unfortunately I was riding a too long stem, and I opted for his recommendation for even shorter reach bars. Had him wrap new tape, install the bars, shorten the housing. Total bill was $500, but I think it was well worth it.
Got to go sell some spare parts now!


----------

